# Blow drying hair straight



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

What is the trick to getting the hair to straighten out as I blow dry it. I keep my girls in a rather short cut. Using a #5 blade on their bodies. If I take them to a groomer they always come back with a wonderfully even furry coat. Not so much curly as more straight. It's such a nice look. I use a bristle brush that used to be for me and I'm sure that's a mistake. I do have a pin brush and a rather stiff slicker. Lately I've noticed some static after grooming. Perhaps that's from the bristle brush? I also have an HV dryer (a flying Pig I think it's called). I can adjust volume as well as heat and the girls are both getting used to it. Please tell me how to handle hair straightening better as I'm sure this will lead to better looking grooming.
Jcris


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love this brush! https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...rid&wec-locale=en_US&filter=Brand=All+Systems It was recommended to me by Javelin's breeders who are excellent groomers. You don't need heat if you have a forced air dryer. You need moving air and use the brush as you go over the dog with the dryer. Do a section (like think one leg then another) at a time and get it dry while brushing. Move to the next section and so forth. I do legs then body then tail then head. For the head turn the air speed down lower. I make sure that if I point the blower at my face it is not uncomfortable. I hold my hand over their eyes although Lily knows very well to close her eyes when I work near her face.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Lilly,
Could you please give me the exact name and manufacturer of the brush you linked? I've been having issues loading links from the forum. Not sure why.
Thanks so much,
Jcris


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Have you tried brushing with the pin brush with one hand while using the dryer with the other? I use my wood pin brush for drying and it works well aside from legs, which I'm not so good at because he does not like having his legs messed with.

Maybe search on Youtube for something like Poodle drying technique?


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Oops,
I've got it!
Thanks again,
Jcris


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

jcris said:


> Hi Lilly,
> Could you please give me the exact name and manufacturer of the brush you linked? I've been having issues loading links from the forum. Not sure why.
> Thanks so much,
> Jcris


It is the #1 All Systems Oblong Pin Brush with Wood Handle and it is available at PetEdge and Amazon as well as other places.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Here are a few things about drying from the 'bible' of poodle grooming,'Poodle Clipping and Grooming by Shirlee Kalstone (Chapter 5)

The higher the velocity of the dryer, the smoother the hair will be when the dog is dry.
Set your dryer on warm, never hot.
If you brush a poodle's coat in small sections as the dryer blows on each section, the hair will dry faster, look straight and plush and be easier to scissor finish.
A fine-wire slicker is a good choice to dry a pet poodle's hair that will be clipper- or scissor finished. A slicker brush should NOT be used, however, on the long mane coat of poodles in show condition.
Hold the dryer about 6 inches away and direct the nozzle at the area to be brushed. As a stream of warm air blows on a section of the hair, brush it from the skin outward, using a sweeping upward stroke to lift the hair. This will help to separate each hair and eliminate any tendency to curl. The ideal brushing stroke is a light, gentle stroke that does not pull out or break off hair. Always remember that during the drying process, wet hair is pulled and stretched. While healthy hair has considerable elasticity, there are limits. When it is wet and brushed improperly, especially when warm air is blowing on it, the hair can be over-stretched and weakened.
Establish a routine, for instance starting at the back and working forward, drying the head and ears last. As soon as the section you are fluffing is completely dry, move on to another section, and brush and thoroughly dry it in the same manner. If you don't dry thoroughly as you go along, the curl will return immediately, and mats can set in the damp hair. Continue until the poodle is completely brushed and dried down to the skin.
Speed is paramount during the process. You want to reach every part of the coat before it dries by itself. It's a good idea to keep a spray bottle of water close at hand filled with either of the following:
A nonoily coat dressing or finishing spray
or
One to two tablespoons of creme rinse (conditioner) 
diluted with water

Spray this on the hair to dampen any areas that are drying too quickly to keep them from becoming curly or frizzy.

P.S. Although the book recommends a slicker brush, I too use a pin brush!

HOPE THIS HELPS!!!!!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

A happy hoodie slid over the dogs ears helps protect from the noise of the dryer while working away from the head. I use ear plugs as well -- the high force dryer is as loud as some industrial equipment.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks so much for this detailed description of drying a poodle coat.
After reading this I have found that the hair comes out so much straighter and easier to trim when using a higher speed with my dryer. 
Thanks Molly Mui Ma!
Jcris


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

For several months last summer I offered to help my groomer on Saturdays while she was in between assistants. Stacey is just wonderful and has been grooming my poodles for well over 22 years and has shown at Crufts in Europe when she was younger. Her hand shearing requires perfectly straight hair. So, before I could even just in and "help" she had to train me even for the shampoo/blow dry phase of the groom. Wow. I have an entirely new appreciation for what groomers go through. She would not accept any dog unless the hair was totally straight -- and even a little wave under a leg and it was back to the table!!! I found the high power dryers (sometimes 2 at a time) and "fluff and brush" as she would say, starting with wet until dry is what I had to do. My arm was ready to fall off at the end of the day especially with the large labradoodles. Good luck!!!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Jcris, I think I have the same dryer as you. I turn it all the way up when I'm drying Hans, except for on the ears and topknot. I've also realized that the key is to get each spot absolutely 100% dry before moving to the next spot. If I leave him even the slightest bit damp the hair curls.


----------

